# thoughts from others who groom their own...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been breaking up the grooming over a couple of days because neither or mine are too crazy about it. I usually bath and blow dry one day, clean the ear hair and clip feet the next. Do the toenails and the in between paw hairs the next. 

I was wondering, is it better to do it all in one day and just get it over with. They hide from me at night because that is when I do the grooming. Oh yes and toothbrushing is regular too at night!

I help my friend groom her dogs. They hold absolutely still while I groom between the pads and around the rear. Is it because mine are mine that they misbehave? Daisy especially. I've been grooming them myself since their first poodle fiasco at a real groomer. They are fine with the body trimming but hate the feet being done...and done it must be. They seem to walk right through the area they have just peed...and with longer coats that can be stinky!

What do people do with intact show males...all that marking and all that coat. Maybe someone else does the grooming.

Well, I clean my own house and groom my own dogs while I have my daughter in private school and counseling. At least the dogs forgive me rather quickly!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I have begun to wonder, myself, if the brushing is getting in the way of our relationship. Moxie's coat at nine months is getting very challenging to keep and the mats are no fun for either of us. I appreciate the periodic help from a groomer only to take a break from my role as "tormentor"!! My husband isn't interested in sharing this burden and I am always the bad guy.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Linda I break it up like you are doing. Seems to work for us. Lilly isn't one to stand still for hardly any of it either. I thought I must have not trained her correctly. Still could be the case.*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I try to do it all in one day if possible as I just want it done and over with. The more often you do it, the better. My guys also know I don't negotiate when it comes to grooming. It isn't like they run to jump on the grooming table but I only have one dog that hides. Belle is a monster but she has also learned that I don't negotiate and the more she fights me, the more I fight back! My guys each have their peculiar parts. Dora hates her face messed with, Dash his paws are his least favorite, Belle doesn't like her chest done (she pulls too much in a harness!)


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I try to do it all in one day if possible as I just want it done and over with. The more often you do it, the better. My guys also know I don't negotiate when it comes to grooming. It isn't like they run to jump on the grooming table but I only have one dog that hides. Belle is a monster but she has also learned that I don't negotiate and the more she fights me, the more I fight back! My guys each have their peculiar parts. Dora hates her face messed with, Dash his paws are his least favorite, Belle doesn't like her chest done (she pulls too much in a harness!)


I agree with Amanda, I find that mine enjoy me a lot more if I just get it done and over with. I too Do Not negotiate with them as I have 6 Havanese in full show coats, so I don't have the time to break it up. The only thing that I do to them nightly is I would just do a quick brushing of about 5 minutes each. I find that when I do this they all kind of hang around and wait their turn.
But I would never negotiate with them and like Amanda if they fight me I fight even harder, I am more stubborn than they are and they eventually give in and realize that they have to go through it no matter what


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I do it all in one day Linda. I find it easier to clip the nails while he is fresh out of the bath and his hair is wet. Any trimming gets done this day too,except for between the paws. I do this any old time.

I have always been firm so my guys know if I decide to groom them--there isn't any other choice. Quincy often time falls asleep while being groomed. He did come from a breeder though who designed the hav clip for Yuppy Puppy. She is a dog handler/dog groomer so I got lucky I think?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> I agree with Amanda, I find that mine enjoy me a lot more if I just get it done and over with. I too Do Not negotiate with them as I have 6 Havanese in full show coats, so I don't have the time to break it up. The only thing that I do to them nightly is I would just do a quick brushing of about 5 minutes each. I find that when I do this they all kind of hang around and wait their turn.
> But I would never negotiate with them and like Amanda if they fight me I fight even harder, I am more stubborn than they are and they eventually give in and realize that they have to go through it no matter what


I break it up to an extent. Taylor is easy; her coat is sublime and easy to brush.. she doesn't have tear stains.. I just have to show her who's boss when it comes to filing her nails. I haven't gotten to teeth with her yet as we're still working on the whole 'trust' thing and I don't want to push her.

Capote is my challenge. His coat has layers and he's hard to brush out. Usually I brush him a few times a week and I do a bath, dry and brush at the same time about twice a month. He knows better than to fight with me. The only thing he doesn't stay still on is the blowdrying. When he's being brushed out he lays there and doesn't fight (For the most part) ..if he does I growl at him and he stops. ..sometimes we have lil mumbling arguements..they're somewhat amusing and make me smile..lol


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I do it all in one day, as it seems like it's just easier. Kona loves to be groomed though, so I guess it's easy for me. Sometimes when we lay together on the couch, i'll grab the brush and do his brush out then. Just depends if I wanna turn the vaccum on after that or not .


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I tend to do it all at the same time, I only have 1 hav in full coat. But it takes me 1 hour from bath to dry so I tend to do it one time a week. I do have a stand dryer which was the best purchase ever!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I try to do as much as I can in one day: bathing, blow/brush dry, ear cleaning.

I groom my dogs at night, usually. Esp. nail clipping. They are sleepier and more compliant then. I lay them between my legs on my bed and groom while I watch tv. Sometimes they doze off.

I brush teeth either after breakfast or before bedtime.

For nail clipping, bathing, grooming, they get their favorite treat afterwards - dried chicken breast. The treating really really helps them put up with it all.

If you feel like the grooming if getting so negative though that it is affecting your relationship with your Hav, sometimes it is better just to have someone else do it, go for a puppy cut, etc. There is a point at which it just isn't worth it.

I enjoy grooming, but I can see that someday, I'll probably have Lincoln cut down shorter. I can't imagine having to groom him when he's old and gray


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I do the nails and pad/feet trimming within the same week of bathing. But I cut nails about every two weeks and the feet triming isn't needed everytime. 

I do all my regular grooming, brushing, nails,ect. on my bed, as they seem more confortable there. But, I use my grooming table for bath day to blowdry. 

I agree, if you start them young and they realize that you are going to continue, rather they want you to or not, you will get less protest.

I also treat when grooming, they know they always get a treat after any type of grooming and are ready for it. 

Some days they don't mind and some days they do. But it's gets done either way and they will still love you in the end.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I do mine in one day, and it can be rough. Carmen behaves herself and is only a brat for nail trims. Tito is SUPER BRAT!! He hates every aspect of everything and will hide in the crate because he is a stinker. I dont tolerate it, and just make him deal with it. After a few minutes of fussing he gives up and just sits there. His coat is a darn mess right now as he is blowing coat faster than I can keep up with the dematting. He is getting a haircut in a few weeks, hopefully he wont get shaved (yeah, its that bad). To be honest I would do what works for you, if its easier to break it into pieces because your tired/etc, who cares as long as it gets done. Its nice to get it done in one shot but sometimes my back wont allow it either.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

While having a second cup of coffee -- I clean eyes and face and brush head and put up topknot.

After lunch while watching my soap -- I brush out completely and either do pads, nails, ears, round out feet -- whatever little extra that needs it.

Bedtime -- Brush teeth, take out topknot, quick comb through, kiss good-nite. 

Weekly to 10 days -- Bath with massage -- blow dry and brush.

We both enjoy the grooming (I'm lucky). I started day one and I never let him win and Cicero learned it was a good thing - followed by a treat!

This may all end if he starts getting mats!!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

*I've never got the toothbrushing thing down.* I've tried the little rubber tips you wear on your fingers as well as a plethora of doggie toothbrushes but my dogs have always fought me on it. I never feel like I do a good enough job because it's such a pain to do it! Does anyone recommend a toothbrush, _or better yet a toothpaste_, Saydee might like?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If I am not tired, I will do both of them on the same day. I usually will brush them very well the day before and take out any mats. The next day I bathe them both. When they get the after-bath crazies out of the way, I'll brush, trim, etc.

If I am too tired to do both, or sometimes in the winter, I do one each day.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh we do have a big cookie party afterwards. I don't even have to tell them. They always run to the cookie drawer as they know they earned it


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Oh we do have a big cookie party afterwards. I don't even have to tell them. They always run to the cookie drawer as they know they earned it


Mine know that a cookie is coming right after I am done and I really think this helps them tolerate it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Brush Away doggy toothpaste and cleaning gel*

Good stuff. Keeps tarter away...and then they don't need cleaning as much.

www.petzlife.com

We use a soft regular toothbrush after they were a year...a little finger thingee when they were puppies. They hate it, so my husband does it! He is firmer with them than I am, so they just tolerate it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CacheHavs said:


> I am more stubborn than they are and they eventually give in and realize that they have to go through it no matter what


 I agree with you Heather and Amanda, get it done in one day.

Heather, I had to laugh when I read your post as I was thinking, "Hmmm, I need to let Heather try Molly next time!!!!!"


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I agree with you Heather and Amanda, get it done in one day.
> 
> Heather, I had to laugh when I read your post as I was thinking, "Hmmm, I need to let Heather try Molly next time!!!!!"


Hmmm, why is that Kathy? Sure send her on over, I have dealt with many many types of dogs when I had my grooming shop and we had some real buggers, but there was not one that we could not get done, though a few of them really tried our patience but it was all good in the end and I don't think Molly would be any worse.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CacheHavs said:


> Hmmm, why is that Kathy? Sure send her on over, I have dealt with many many types of dogs when I had my grooming shop and we had some real buggers, but there was not one that we could not get done, though a few of them really tried our patience but it was all good in the end and I don't think Molly would be any worse.


Oh my Heather, Molly could very well be your first!!!ound: She is amazing to me when it comes to her front feet. For the rest, she is wonderful.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Heather, are you making free grooming offers here? I'll have to send Tito over so you can fix him up.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

May be a silly question, but do you leave the treat visible while you are working?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

moxie said:


> May be a silly question, but do you leave the treat visible while you are working?


There are no silly questions! No, the treats are in the kitchen. As soon as we are done, I put the dog down on the floor and we both briskly trot to the kitchen for treats :biggrin1:

Mine would get very demanding and distracted, I think, if the treats were in sight (or smelling range).


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm throwing the grooming towel in today.. taking Capote to his first real groomer on thursday. I can't handle his coat anymore..brushing it out and keeping it trimmed is driving me to the brink.. :frusty: ...taylor I'll still do on my own because her coat is easy. Capote I'm going to hand over to the professionals.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Let us know how it goes, Mindy! Post some before/after photos


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Jane,
Oh, yeah thanks. I couldn't figure out how a visible treat would help matters; kind of like leash training with treats...they stop the flow and interrupt progress.


----------

